# Jerry Lewis Retiring From Muscular Dystrophy Telethon After 45 Years



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

> After 45 years promoting treatment and a cure for children he calls "my kids," comedian Jerry Lewis announced Monday he is retiring as host of the Labor Day Muscular Dystrophy Association telethon that has become synonymous with his name.
> Lewis, 85, issued a statement through the association calling it "time for an all new Telethon era."


Full Article


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow 45 years Im only 44


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I know this is sad .. but .. since I was thinking in the back of my head that Jerry Lewis was dead, it's probably a bonus that he's just retiring .. 

Congrats to him though .. He's done a lot for that organization over the years.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

According to the article, this years telethon will be trimmed down to 6 Prime Time Hours. That's a far cry from the 21+ I grew up with.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Jerry hosting the MDA telethon became a huge part of my family's life in 1982 when I was 4 years old and finally diagnosed with Muscular Dystrophy. MDA is a great organization and Jerry will be missed. To those who've donated - I thank you very much!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Yawn....


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> Yawn....


Thanks for your delightful insight.


----------



## DarkSkies (Nov 30, 2007)

Nick said:


> Yawn....


Yet you cared enough to share your boredom.

Yawn.

I recall growing up watching the MDA telethon where hours in NY were split between Jerry Lewis hosting from the west coast and Tony Orlando hosting from NYC. My grandmother and mother always watched the telethon each year and my biggest memories, besides the hosts, were the timpani drumrolls before they revealed the new pledge total, and counting down until Jerry Lewis loosened his bowtie and left it dangling...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Jerry hosting the MDA telethon became a huge part of my family's life in 1982 when I was 4 years old and finally diagnosed with Muscular Dystrophy. MDA is a great organization and Jerry will be missed. To those who've donated - I thank you very much!


He's not completely going away, he's still chairman, but the telethon certainly was a very big part of his role.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Nick said:


> Yawn....


I got your back here. I do not have a friends or family that are afflicted with this disease, so my attention level to this marathon over my entire life has been zero. I only know of Jerry Lewis because of the telethon. Never saw a movie that he was in. For my generation, the man is not relevant, except for the largest head on a performer.

Addendum: Sorry to MD victims out there.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

He still hasn't revealed why he started the telethon.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"armophob" said:


> I got your back here. I do not have a friends or family that are afflicted with this disease, so my attention level to this marathon over my entire life has been zero. I only know of Jerry Lewis because of the telethon. Never saw a movie that he was in. For my generation, the man is not relevant, except for the largest head on a performer.
> 
> Addendum: Sorry to MD victims out there.


I'm a Gen X'r and find him hilarious. Admittedly I'm not normal, I also enjoy Buster Keaton and Jimmy Stewart.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From Fox News:



> The Muscular Dystrophy Association has reinstated comedian Jerry Lewis as the host of the MDA Labor Day Telethon, the Las Vegas Review-Journal reports.
> In a stunning reversal, Lewis was reinstated Saturday to the MDA Labor Day Telethon he has hosted since 1966, according to a source close to Lewis, reports Norm Clarke, who writes the paper's Vegas Confidential column.
> Lewis, 85, has been MDA's national chairman since the early 1950s and has hosted the MDA Labor Day Telethon since 1966.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Seems like it was basically a publicity stunt.


Personally, I never really cared for him as an actor. He seemed to detract from Dean Martin in their duos instead of adding anything


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> Seems like it was basically a publicity stunt.
> 
> Personally, I never really cared for him as an actor. He seemed to detract from Dean Martin in their duos instead of adding anything


Personally, I think MDA feared some serious repercussions (stars backing out of the telethon and less donations) by getting rid of Jerry the way they did.

Much like you, I never really cared for Jerry Lewis the actor.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

45 years of donations and not major one advancement or cure--Looks to me like it's another of the many fronts for job creation (98% to wages) rather than looking for a cure (OH) i forgot finding a cure is no way to make a profit --The profit is in the maintenance- Example Diabetes!! & AIDS 

They realized their mistake when the CURED Polio!!!!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

WestDC said:


> i forgot finding a cure is no way to make a profit --The profit is in the maintenance- Example Diabetes!! & AIDS
> 
> They realized their mistake when the CURED Polio!!!!


Cancer, heart disease, common cold................................


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

WestDC said:


> 45 years of donations and not major one advancement or cure--Looks to me like it's another of the many fronts for job creation (98% to wages) rather than looking for a cure (OH) i forgot finding a cure is no way to make a profit --The profit is in the maintenance- Example Diabetes!! & AIDS
> 
> They realized their mistake when the CURED Polio!!!!


Your ignorant comment (partially stolen from the great Chris Rock) truly shows you have no clue about the MDA. There's more to MDA than scientific research. They help provide families with expensive medical equipment, including wheelchairs. Growing up, I was NEVER accepted by my parents insurance companies due to a "preexisting condition." Do you have a clue what a customized wheelchair costs? They cost more than some cars. They also fund summer camps to give kids a chance a week away from home to participate in activities they've never done.

You're post is disappointing and I hope you or your family never have to experience what it's like to have this neuromuscular disease. Don't think you might not have a form of MD because some forms, including Lou Gehrig's Disease develops later in life.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

WestDC said:


> 45 years of donations and not major one advancement or cure--Looks to me like it's another of the many fronts for job creation (98% to wages) rather than looking for a cure (OH) i forgot finding a cure is no way to make a profit --The profit is in the maintenance- Example Diabetes!! & AIDS
> 
> They realized their mistake when the CURED Polio!!!!


This article may interest you:



> Researchers at the University of Rochester Medical Center have found a way to block the genetic flaw at the heart of a common form of muscular dystrophy. The results of the study, which were published July 16 in the journal Science, could pave the way for new therapies that essentially reverse the symptoms of the disease.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

armophob said:


> I got your back here. I do not have a friends or family that are afflicted with this disease, so my attention level to this marathon over my entire life has been zero. I only know of Jerry Lewis because of the telethon. Never saw a movie that he was in. For my generation, the man is not relevant, except for the largest head on a performer.
> 
> Addendum: Sorry to MD victims out there.


Jerry Lewis was a slapsitck comedian that used a very loud and irritating vocal schtick which in it's day was quite funny to our more innocent populace. My grandmother and her friends would nearly wet themselves from laughing so hard at his stuff.

By today's standards he was quite offensively stupid though in an innocently self deprecating way. Which may explain why his movies are so revered by the French even today

His work with MD has shown the world that he is far more than his schtick lead the world to believe.

Don "HEY LAADEE" Bolton


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Your ignorant comment (partially stolen from the great Chris Rock) truly shows you have no clue about the MDA. There's more to MDA than scientific research. They help provide families with expensive medical equipment, including wheelchairs. Growing up, I was NEVER accepted by my parents insurance companies due to a "preexisting condition." Do you have a clue what a customized wheelchair costs? They cost more than some cars. They also fund summer camps to give kids a chance a week away from home to participate in activities they've never done.
> 
> You're post is disappointing and I hope you or your family never have to experience what it's like to have this neuromuscular disease. Don't think you might not have a form of MD because some forms, including Lou Gehrig's Disease develops later in life.


Well stated! Your statements about what MDA does would make for powerful brochure, and awareness copy.

Don "this space intentionally left blank" Bolton


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Actually he's not coming back...

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20521740,00.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------

